

Ask HN: Seeking software engineers for customer development - cjbarber

Hi guys,<p>I don&#x27;t really have much to offer other than a ton of appreciation -- I&#x27;m looking to talk to 5-10 self-proclaimed pretty damn good engineers (like Jeff Bezos&#x27; original job ad for Amazon, you should be able to build things in 1&#x2F;3 the time most competent people think possible).<p>Warning: The tool is very much lo-fi, non-technically impressive.<p>If you want more info&#x2F;to help: email cjbarber@stanford.edu<p>Chris
======
cjbarber
Thanks -- already had 2 replies in 9 minutes!

(And to be clear -- this is for me to put the 'tool' in front of you, and see
why you would/wouldn't use it)

